# A concealer that lightens scars?



## ashk36 (May 18, 2009)

Is there even such a thing? And I'm not talking just something that lightens as in covers them up, I want something that conceals and helps heal scars in the process. I'm cursed with old pimple scars! I use Revlon's colorstay blemish fighting concealer (whatever it's called) and I know that has salicylic acid in it which I've heard can help lighten scars, but is there something out there that I don't know about? I don't mind what I use now, but I think it would be great if there was a scar fading concealer for those of us who have these stupid red marks...Wouldn't it just be amazing if one day you washed off your makeup and the spots you covered that morning had faded?


----------



## Asela88 (May 18, 2009)

lol I say the same thing i tell my fiance in a perfect world i will wake up with clear skin..i have blemishes, scars and all that fun stuff(NOT)..This would def help me out also..I was debating on trying the Kat Von D tattoo concealer to conceal them better because my problem areas are never really covered..have you tried it?


----------



## ashk36 (May 18, 2009)

No, I haven't. Honestly my spots aren't quite that difficult to conceal where I'd need a tattoo concealer. I mean, they're a pain in the butt, fortunately the concealer I use does the job. I just wish there was something out there that would fade those little buggers!! I've found that my regular use of african black soap and unrefined shea butter has really really helped clear my skin and my marks are fading. I just wish they'd fade faster! I just think this would be a really amazing product if someone would put it out there, ya know? If it worked, girls like us would be in heaven! My mom recommended adding concealer to mederma or something like that, but I don't know shit about how things work together, and if this ingredient would cancel out that ingredient. Someone needs to make a product that a scar lightening treatment that is also a concealer. Right now!!


----------



## xKiKix (May 19, 2009)

i cant think of a concealer that could help you lighten scars but i use seishido's brighten serum from their white lucent collection, i honestly swear my whole life on it because whenever i have redness on my skin i use it overnight and the next day it is noticably lighter! but it costs roughly $ 116 when i got it so it is kind of pricey for a "small/skinny" tube but it does work.

my cousin didnt believe it until she asked me why do i never have any redness on my face and i tell her that my secret is the serum. but just dab a little and it works immediately... though it doesnt heal acne that are surfacing only scars and redness once they're gone.

heres the product link:
Shiseido White Lucent Concentrated Brightening Serum, 1 oz - Anti-aging Skincare Shiseido - Beauty - Macy's


----------



## jackiehicks (Aug 1, 2011)

you should try Metaderm scar lightening cream instead of a simple concealer. as the name suggests, it only conceals or covers the scars up but it is not a permanent solution. i cannot think of a concealer that also helps scars fade away. Metaderm contains no hydroquinone so it's safe and its purpose is to really lighten or fade scars, not just conceal it. if you want to learn more about the product, visit their website. just google metaderm.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 1, 2011)

ashk36 said:


> Is there even such a thing? And I'm not talking just something that lightens as in covers them up, I want something that conceals and helps heal scars in the process. I'm cursed with old pimple scars! I use Revlon's colorstay blemish fighting concealer (whatever it's called) and I know that has salicylic acid in it which I've heard can help lighten scars, but is there something out there that I don't know about? I don't mind what I use now, but I think it would be great if there was a scar fading concealer for those of us who have these stupid red marks...Wouldn't it just be amazing if one day you washed off your makeup and the spots you covered that morning had faded?



 	You can try the Quercetine and Oak concealer from Korres. Quercetine and Oak is a natural form from retinol, in fact some studies have found it to be more effective than retinol. It helps to exfoliate the skin, removing the dark color quicker, helping with uneven tone and texture, tightening and lessening the look of wrinkles. I would suggest trying a sample first as not everyone loves the product itself. 

  	Moreso i would suggest a serum to help fade your scars. Anything with vitamin C in it will work (it brightens the all over complextion, lightens the dark spots, and tightens by encouraging collagen production), something like ole henriksen, or perricone. A Quercetine and Oak serum from korres would work really well too! A PM retinol paired with an SPF would work well too, something like Help me from philosophy. You can always try a glycolic acid product too, like a peel (MD skin, Ole Henriksen) or a PM cream with glycolic. Ther are tons of options out there. Go to your local sephora, and theyll sample you on a few things and help you find the best product for you.


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 3, 2011)

Acne scars are horrible...I too am batteling with them. I can't find anything that will make them fade.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 4, 2011)

I found the only thing that will fade acne scars is peels and microdermabrasion. My girl friend does spot treatments using TCA but I would consult a professional since it is serious stuff. In the mean while, you can might find a spot of a paint pot similar to ur skintone or Too faced shadow insurance on your scar will help your conceler perform better

  	best of luck


----------

